# More aviation art



## lordluud2 (Feb 22, 2009)

I already started a topic here once, but can't find it anymore, so; here are my latest drawings since then (experimented a bit with different styles).

Hope you like 'em. 
















A new P-51 is already in the making. A very shiny one 8)


----------



## Lucky13 (Feb 22, 2009)

Bl**dy excellent work my friend!


----------



## Marcel (Feb 22, 2009)

Ziet er goed uit. Hele mooie plaatjes. Jij verkocht ze ook, is het niet?


----------



## lordluud2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yes, I do. I also take commissions. After all, I do want to make it my profession.


----------



## Airframes (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice work, and join the 'club'!


----------



## Vassili Zaitzev (Feb 22, 2009)

Nice, you draw this free hand?


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Feb 22, 2009)

Exceptional!!!! You have a lot of talent!


----------



## Micdrow (Feb 22, 2009)

Great job there lordluud2!!!!


----------



## lordluud2 (Feb 22, 2009)

Yet another 'Stang'.

Used some different paper. A4 size as usual. Still need to do some work on the drop shadow and fine tune some little area's. Maybe add a border.


----------



## Nightwitch (Feb 22, 2009)

You're an amazing artist. Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## 109ROAMING (Feb 23, 2009)

Incredible work! Love that 109'


----------



## Wildcat (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent!


----------



## Gnomey (Feb 23, 2009)

Excellent stuff!


----------



## lordluud2 (Feb 23, 2009)

Thanks all!


----------



## Shinpachi (Feb 23, 2009)

Very skillful, lordluud2. I admire and look forward to your future work too


----------



## Airframes (Feb 23, 2009)

Very nice P51! You've done an excellent job of the 'bare metal' effect, not an easy thing to achieve, well done.


----------



## RabidAlien (Feb 24, 2009)

Outstanding!


----------



## Wayne Little (Feb 25, 2009)

Wow that IS sweet work!!


----------



## muller (Feb 26, 2009)

Really good artwork! Love the 109 pic! 8)


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 3, 2009)

thanks, i'm quite fond of the 109 myself (the aircraft that is).


----------



## Lucky13 (Mar 3, 2009)

D*mn!


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Little preview;


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 3, 2009)

Oh yes, if someone has got a nice HIGH (!) resolution image of a nice warbird, let me know. I am always looking for some nice birds to draw (still have not drawn a P-39, Corsair, P-40, FW-190 etc...).


----------



## Patrick1974 (Mar 4, 2009)

Nick,

I have some very nice De Haviland Mosquito photos maybe you can do one of those i will send you a pm.


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Mar 4, 2009)

Nice work - any reason why your signature on the first prints are different?


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, because I have not got a nice signature, and I wanted to try another one. And i'm not fond of the first one.. 'Naethuijs' ain't exactly a nice name as well...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2009)

Sorry everybody, but I gotta call it...... 






3 different signatures??? U dont actually think we're retards and morons here, do u???


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2009)

And if u drew that Phantom, Im the fu*kin Pope........


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2009)

the 109 looks very suspicious due the the angle of the bird and the characteristic white dual stripes on the spinner. appears very close resemblance to one of our artist's renderings of Rall being chased by Jugs of the 56th fg, when Rall got his thumb chewed off by .50's back in spring of 1944. we even have a thread on the painting, some body find it and post it here you will see what I mean


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2009)

Great call E...


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2009)

Straight up Bullsh!t...............................


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2009)

bummer D ~ not very original eh ?


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 4, 2009)

U could say that.... U could also say this dude is a lying piece of sh!t who just got his ass busted rippin off someone elses talented work... 

Cant wait to his reply, if one ever comes....


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, thanks for responding like that.

I posted the ME-109 on hangar.com (leading aviation art forum) and i said I took John Shaw's painting as a reference.

I'm sorry I forgot to tell that here.

If you think i'm a lying piece of ****, please refer to Ehangar where people like Wade Meyers, Russel smith, james Diets etc post topics.

I'm a bit dissapointed though that you react like that.. is that really neccesary?

I want to become and aviation artist, and every time I take someone elses work as a reference, I will tell.


----------



## ccheese (Mar 4, 2009)

Gee whiz Ma..... look at the resemblance.....

Charles


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Thats my reference. Please dont make it any worse.

I almost always draw form photographs, and I try to draw as may from vintage world war 2 pictures. If you want, ill post my reference of every drawing I made.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Some of my references used for my drawings...

If you want to ruin me or something, please go ahead. I came here with the best intensions, and because I like showing others my work.

And please, before you curse me, ask me first where I drew it from.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)




----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

I hope this provides enough evidence.


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2009)

you should of thought well in advance and in fact could of used the edit button to give credit to those you have received inspiration from............ maybe you like living on the edge with legalism.

you have a talent I will give you that and as an artist for over 45 years with pen and ink, keep at it. maybe you need to get away from the useage of photos and other's originals ?


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Some work in progress:

(not aircraft though..)


















(scanned crooked)

REFERENCE


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> you should of thought well in advance and in fact could of used the edit button to give credit to those you have received inspiration from............ maybe you like living on the edge with legalism.
> 
> you have a talent I will give you that and as an artist for over 45 years with pen and ink, keep at it. maybe you need to get away from the useage of photos and other's originals ?



Like I said, I forgot. I have great admiration for those painters, and I always include credits. Im really sorry I forgot to do that here.

So, all credits go to John Shaw. But I mean, do people have to react like that? Did I deserve it..?


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2009)

yes you do. . . . . you could of been held for liable


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Erich said:


> yes you do. . . . . you could of been held for liable




I deleted the ME-109. Again I appologize. But as you can see, all my other drawings I used photographs for. I could post some more drawing/reference if you like?

LesofPrimus: I hope you understand now...


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Well, this Phantom I drew was meant for my book, but since you dont believe me, here's the bigger version. 

I'll just draw a new one...






And yes, three different signatures, if not more. Does it matter? My signatures suck, so I expereiment. And I am named Nick Naethuijs.. You think there are three different Nick's with the same drawing style, and aviation art?

I don't like to say it./.. But yes, you are the pope I guess.

And to make my point even more clear, heres my INA the Macon Belle drawing'


----------



## D.James (Mar 4, 2009)

I guess the question begs to be asked- are you free handing your stuff that you represent? Or are you just photoshopping them? And by "photoshopping" them, I mean digitally manipulating them to appear drawn, regardless of the program used? Not that image manipulation is an art into itself, but the people who are buying your stuff should know the truth behind it. Not to mention the original artist, the photographer.

I personally found several things odd- the need for " HIGH (!) resolution image of a nice warbird", ability to work only on a-4 sized paper, the difference in siggies, avoiding the question in his other post "Do you draw these freehand?".


I don't think he's directly ripped off other artists (other than the photographer), but is photoshopping up existing photographs. Most of the birds he's represented, with identifiable markings, have been survivors of which there are multitudes of high resolution amateur and professional photo's available. Copyright holders of the photo's may take interest in you.

I've no personal interest in "ruining" you, I'm just curious as to all the great lengths you've gone to misrepresent yourself.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Of course no Photoshopping... Look at the train work in progress.. Cant you believe someone is good at drawing? And the prespective and markings are correct because I use a grid (1x1cm). I draw this on my reference and paper (later erase the lines).

Please take a look at my Deviant art page, things will be clear.

And High Res because I need to see the panel lines and detail! Anything smaller than 800x800 shows up blurry when printed full size on A4 format. I dont even have photoshop. And well, it is actually a compliment really that you dont believe I draw it freehand.

lordluud2's deviantART gallery

On that site you can also see how I started drawing, and that I got better along the way.

And I dont want to be portrait as a FRAUD! I will take pictures of my drawing room (it's 2 o bloody clock here, and I wanna sleep, but I have to cleanse my reputation, so when charged, photo's will be on their way!,.


----------



## MarkH (Mar 4, 2009)

Guys, call off the lawyers.
Now, I don't know Lordluud2 from Adam, but there is a LONG tradition in art that calls on the 'student' to search for inspiration from established artists and one of these tried true methods of learning is....copying.
Yes, sorry if I offended anybody, but any artist ( I am one) that says they've never emulated an artist they admired is lying. I've posted stuff on eHangar (and I thought here, but can't find it) stated that they were 'inspired' by Michael Turner paintings. He's someone who's work I greatly admire and I use his stuff to learn.
The bottom line is, as long as you don't sell the work, what's the harm?
Great drawings LL2.


----------



## Nightwitch (Mar 4, 2009)

Legally, as long as he isn't profiting from any drawings copied from other works, he isn't liable for anything. And, I'm not even sure if he would be liable if he were profiting, unless he were intentionally counterfeiting, which he clearly isn't doing. In my mind, this isn't any worse than portrait drawing. It's not like he has a bunch of warbirds lining up to be models in his studio, so it's natural that he would use photographs and other works of aviation art for inspiration. As he improves, he'll probably be more original and less derivative, but that's true of any artist.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 4, 2009)

Here are the pictures from my drawing room (on the phantom you can see the GRAPHITE of the pencil shine!). Yes, the room is a mess, but it's under contruction whehe.

I hope this eliminates all of the charges pressed against me here.. I want aviation art to become my life, so being a fraud would be the most stupid thing ever.

(Thanks for your repsonse MarkH)


----------



## Butters (Mar 4, 2009)

lordluud2,

I don't think that you're the one who ought to apologize.

BTW, as someone who once did a lot of aircraft paintings (mostly for CAF pilots from CFB Greenwood, Nova Scotia) I'm very impressed by your pencil rendering skills. I'm pretty good, but you're very good. 

All the best,

JL


----------



## D.James (Mar 4, 2009)

I sincerely apologize and retract my statements and will refrain from further comment. Best of luck to you in your path.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2009)

.


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 4, 2009)

Are you high?

Love the hash marks on a printed art work. Brilliant.


----------



## Erich (Mar 4, 2009)

point be : you both read my intentions of my postings incorrectly....ya know Nick and Mark one thing I do not appreciate is the net and all the inconsistencies that are available, been reading your words on ehanger Nick, Mark, and seriously you really should of kept it together and sucked it up. I've been through this crap before with 45 years of pen/ink and pencil under my panties, and have had numerous works ripped from me, even photos of the internet with no thank you's and in cases in point where the pirates went as far as stating the photos were their's even after challenging me with private emails

let me make it real plain if you have a prob with words spoken then you PM a MOD HERE not come off whining on ehanger. . . . . you both exposed yourselves by doing so.... In other words you need to be very careful, eyes are watching everywhere.


----------



## evangilder (Mar 4, 2009)

Here is my take on this. You posted your drawings with multiple signatures, only admitted to using others work for your basis after being challenged on it, and posted on another thread that you want to create a book to sell. 

Selling those images of copied works, regardless of whether the originals were paintings or photos treads down a dangerous path with copyright laws. Any copied work that would go up for sale would have to have permission from the copyright holders of the original works, regardless of the medium. Failure to do so can result in serious legal, and financial trouble.

Being the owner of over 100,000 copyrights myself, I have folks that watch for copyright violations of my photographs. unauthorized use or sale of someone else's work is not only illegal, but also falls well short of business ethics.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 5, 2009)

Well.. Since it has no use arguing any further here, I will let the ones who do still not believe me be.

And yes, drawing from photographs may bring some copyright law's with it, but like someone already said; I dont have a room full of accurate models. And what if I did, and one of my drawings would look like a photograph on the net... How would that be solved?

But, I suppose you are right. I'll drop the whole book thing and keep my drawings just for myself. Because hey, it's almost impossible for me to track down every owner of the photograph.. And if I do.. How long would it take before they respond? Drawing for me is something spontanious. One day I would like to draw a Spitfire, while the second day I might be drawing a Focke Wulf.

Oh yes, if you look at my DeviantArt page, you will see a few drawings I drew from Nicolas Trudgian drawings, and these are all with the credits leading to him. And we e-mail sometimes, so please dont even start about those.

I wish you guys all the best.

Nick

oh yes, I made this when I was 10 years old.. you think I was already secretly printing fake pieces of artwork on canvas?


----------



## Matt308 (Mar 5, 2009)

There is a difference between artistically talented and unethical. You might wish to look their definitions up sometime. We are only accusing you of the latter. Based upon your post above, I assume you will not be returning. Have a nice life.


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 5, 2009)

I am not saying I won't come back.. 

You might be right, but the way you react is way over the top. Imagine someone did this in real life, instead of behind his computer, I guess you would find it most rude, annoying and plain stupid. Just telling me what you think would have done the job.

Read my post in the Pictures request section.


----------



## lesofprimus (Mar 5, 2009)

So how much tracing paper do u have stashed away, out of camera view??? I can see one piece that u forgot to hide before snappin the pic....

And who the fu*k do u think u are telling a Moderator that he's over the top, rude annoying and stupid??? He did tell u how he felt, in his way, just like I did....

I dont believe for a second that u drew those pics... The fact that u conveniently forgot to mention that u drew them from existing photos and drawings is horsesh!t... Kind of an important bit of info there dont u think???

Am I an as*hole??? Yes I am... Am I the Senior Moderator here??? Yes I am.... Do I have the power to ban u for bein a wiseass to a Moderator???

Ur damn fu*kin right I do....

Watch ur mouth around here, ur a noob and we have ZERO tolerance for bullsh!t, and ur startin to stink like it.... This is our site and we police it like its our second home.... U dont like it, take ur traced drawings back to ehanger and let all ur "homies" there marvel at ur artistic talents....


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 6, 2009)

There is no tracing involved. A very good way to get the shapes correct is to draw a grid. I always print my reference twice. One for the grid to be drawn on, and the second one just for the details etc, the one's you see on the photo's.
Grid Drawing - Copying Pictures Using a Grid

And I post my pictures on a lot of forums, and I often mention I draw them from photographs. I just forgot to do that here.

Thats what we mean by grid. I use very small 1x1cm grids, the detail you can get into a drawing is great (you can get it accurate to the millimeter if you want). Every time I am finished doing the linework of the drawing, I gently erase the grid before starting to draw the details. The skulls on the photo's are without grid. 

Drawing ain't exactly rocket science.. If you have enough patience, everyone can crank out a good drawing. It just takes a lot of time.

And if you want to ban me, please go ahead. I just don't think that the way you reacted is the correct way in treating members.

Oh yes, and even if I where to trace my drawings, so what? There are no rules in art. I thought many times about tracing, but if I do that, it feels like i've cheated. But still, the shading and stuff is difficult enough.

And what piece are you talking about? The F4F?


----------



## A4K (Mar 6, 2009)

I'll just say this. You're a damn good drawer, Nick, but if you want to sell a picture copied directly from a photo, atleast change the markings and paintscheme, as I think someone already said. 
Ideally a photo is best used as a reference only, especially if it's not your own.

I myself often work from photographs for detail reasons, but only copy something straight if a friend specifically requests a drawing of a particular photograph. Such pictures are done as a favour or gift, and will never be sold publicly or appear in any exhibition. (The majority of photos in these cases were taken by the person themself too)

At the end of the day, the best pictures come from your own head based upon good knowledge of the subject.

Evan


----------



## lordluud2 (Mar 6, 2009)

I am a beginning artist. I am only drawing aircraft for about a year. I am still learning, and by copying stuff, I learn.

You are right that it is not the way to go in the long run, but I am still learning. I am not an arrogant jerk that take's no ones advice.. I try to improve myself, but give me the time, and don't just call me all kinds of stuff without thinking first, or just asking me.

Thanks Kenny for that, I agree that respect towards others when a mod is a must. I am a moderator of a Dutch forum myself.

EDIT: Very mature deleting Kenny's post... great stuff..


----------



## evangilder (Mar 6, 2009)

I deleted Kenny's post. As the administrator here, I saw no value to this thread in what he posted. Enough of this crap. Closing the thread.


----------

